# Looking for female gamers to playtest the Book of Erotic Fantasy



## RigaMortus2 (May 6, 2003)

I should mention there is heavy emphasis on LIVE ACTION Roleplaying 

Hey, it's worth a shot...


----------



## Henry (May 6, 2003)

Priestesses of Loviatar need not apply. 

Cute, but I'd prefer to keep the G.S.G. forum a little more joke-post-free. Thanks!


----------

